# 1970's longines



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

Just thought i would show of my 1970's longines i brought for my wedding day.

I love how simple it is and how the hand's are wafer thin.

It also has a neat little feature where when you pull the stem and crown it will continue ticking untill the second hand reaches 12.

the manual wind is smooth and i love it only downside is that it is gold plated but it hasn't tarnished at all.

would love too see some more vintage dress watches or wedding day watches.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=http://imgur.com/a/i3DOw


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a lovely Longines, very smart. :thumbsup:

Here's a couple of my dress Longines watches along with an Omega from the same era as yours.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My 9ct gold cased Longines from 1964. Cal. 19.4 - case by Baume.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My 57


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Some wonderful examples on display here :thumbsup:

I don't actually possess one (I think :tumbleweed: ) but have several examples of their close relation, this one shares a movement.......

1970's

Cal: 651 (Longines 701), 17 jewel.



















Courtesy of Wrench's charity fund raiser, like too think it will hold it's own within the company of esteemed relations. :biggrin:


----------



## kanomill (Mar 19, 2017)

oh man loving all these i absolutely adore dress watches with sub second dials.

pure class and imo longines isn't as talked about as some watches.


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

My rather battered 1978 all Stainless Flagship.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

kanomill said:


> Just thought i would show of my 1970's longines i brought for my wedding day.
> 
> I love how simple it is and how the hand's are wafer thin.
> 
> ...


 Thats using a Cal 6952 movement which is quality.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton T-403...one of my favourite autos:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

With the images disappearing on my post above, thanks to PB :angry: , thought I would try Flickr to post them again.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

First, my rather rare Longines Nonius in 18k...










Full inner, outer boxes and paperwork with warranty dating it to 1969...










I also have the modern version as well..










Then, Silver Hawk, my little friend the T-403, Shark Fin, says hello...




























I was a sucker for the micro-rotor...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I'll join you...


----------

